# [SOLVED] Gentoo grsec + pax + virtualbox clipboard sharing

## nelsooon

Hello all  :Smile: 

Did someone manage to make working the clipboard sharing between the Guest OS (gentoo hardened) and the Host (gentoo hardened too)?

It works well with guest on ubuntu latest lts and the host (gentoo hardened).

The VirtualBox Linux Additions are installed in all guests.

Thank you,

NelsonLast edited by nelsooon on Wed Jan 11, 2017 3:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nelsooon

In case someone else is interested by the answer, the clipboard sharing between host and guest in virtualbox works when the Guest set in its Kernel's config:

GRKERNSEC_HIDESYM=n

GRKERNSEC_RANDSTRUCT=n

Have fun,

----------

